# Ford Escapes



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Anybody know how well the Ford Escape does in the sand?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hi..............*

Aln We Just Got One Myself If You Find Out Pm Me And Let Me Know, Thanks


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Is it an All wheel drive or is it a 4 wheel drive on demand? All wheel drive only 2 wheels have pull on them untill one starts to slip then another tire takes over and on the sand if ya only have 2 tires pulling and one slips poof your stuck.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

all wheel drives are great for digging holes...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Tribute*

we have a mazda tribute which is the same thing, ours is 4 whl drive and done ok, not great but ok ...... just let the air down to 18-22 lbs


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I was looking at the 4wd.. thanks for the thoughts and so far all the post are putting them in the "marginal" category. I'll keep looking.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Well*

we really like our tribute but it's made on a car frame, but still has good ground clearence, and being lighter gets good gas mileage, we like it, does damn good in the snow, it's no jeep but it works for us


----------

